# Not happening. At least, not yet.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone been successful at running ho cars on 43rd scale track?
I got into this 43rd scale track in hopes of building a more realistic looking drag strip.
Somewhere on here I saw someone was running HOs with no modifications.
I have not been able to run HO cars consistently.

Any ideas?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I cannot comment on modern 1/43 tracks. original Aurora O gauge track has the same dimensions for the rail and slot as their HO track, just wider lanes. therefore, HO cars would easily run on that track without any alterations. as a matter of fact, I just sold all my remaining O gauge Aurora straights to people making drag strips.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great. I guess no one here has any left?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rich-which track are you trying it on? I found a Carrera 1/43 "Car's" set at Target that was missing the 2 set cars for $20 after Christmas and bought the individual cars at Hobby Lobby for my grandson in PA. Been looking for an excuse to 'test' it out. If it was not Carrera let me know and I will set this one up and give it a try with various HO's and post the results.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Rich ,

A few years back we were running T-Jets on my Carrera 1/43rd scale track with much success . There are a few mods required but nothing exotic . I must mention however that we didn't test the consistancy of the cars as afr as elapsed time etc . We were running a road course .

Here is what you need :

1. Add a piece of plastic tubing to you guide pin . Use the white tubing your hobby shop sells or an old ink pin tube . Adhere it to the center pin with silicone for easy removal if needed . This tube keeps your HO car centered in the larger 1/43rd scale tracks slot .

2. Using 1/43rd pickup braid , solder a smal piece to your HO scale pick up shoes . Solder it in the front just above the bend so you can comb / brush the braid as flat as you can .

3. Change the voltage as per your HO cars requirements .

4. Be prepared to have a fun !

Enjoy ,
Gonzo


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dittos from Gonzo's post. I've tried similar set ups on 1/32 scale track with HO cars. The braid is a must to get the full contact on the wider rails. It works, but the extra mods required focused me back to the HO scale track. Don't know how difficult the "O" gauge track is to come by nowadays, but I would look for that or check out the "routed with rails" options. A single sheet of expanded foam PVC (a 4x8 sheet would create enough road bed for 30+ feet, 1 foot wide), routed with continuos rail is what I'm starting to consider for the smoothness and power distribution.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Beast - It is Carrera GO track. It has too much downforce for regular HO cars.

Gonzo - Yes, I could solder braids to pick ups, or do that braid conversion on HP2s that 
JeepGrunger showed us a while back. I'm sure they would work fine. Thing is, I'd rather
not have required modifications for my track if possible. 

HEY FOLKS, I have a ton of Carrera Go track to trade for Aurora O Gauge track.

PM me, lemme know.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

When we gave my GS his Carrera GO Cars 43rd set we had to try so here's what we found (all cars with no mods, run just like on an HO track):
T-Jet: won't hardly run
440 X-2 and G-Plus: run fair but if you go too slow they get stuck. You had to run pretty much full out to make it around & the window between stalling and flying off was pretty narrow. Like you said, Rich, the mag down force it a little strong for these motors.
Mega G, both short and long: run very well. motors are strong enough to overcome the down force and they are very drivable and hold the track well.
Wizzard Storm Extreme: these are the best we found. You can run wide open with the set pack and controller (only about 15v) and they stay on great.


----------

